
Converting your gas car to electric - myrandomcomment
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48956000
======
CarolShaw01
This is actually pretty awesome. I have already converted my fat tire bike
into electric. Love riding it. Thinking about building a custom all-electric
cafe racer. Once I'm done with that I'll be trying to convert my Toyota ee90
into an all-electric daily rider.

~~~
myrandomcomment
So I want to do this and understand the motor/power train part well. I am more
curious about the stuff around it, such as the gages on the dashboard. I have
speedometer and tachometer on my dashboard. Do these get replaced? My
speedometer has a small LCD that show fuel economy, distance to empty, tire
pressure etc. So the question is how to you fit your new power method into
what is a unique system design for your gas powered car?

~~~
CarolShaw01
As far as I know, yes you need a custom EV speedometer, tachometer that shows
how much charge, and how many miles you have left.

